# 눈도장 찍음



## vientito

Does this mean "making an impression before others"?  

What various situations could we use this?

Does it have good, bad or neutral connotation usually?


----------



## Kross

눈도장 찍음 can generally be interpreted in two ways. One means that you take a careful look at something you are interested in for future purchase. For example, 지난번에 눈도장을 찍어 놓은 가방을 샀다. ‘I eventually bought the bag that last time I had wanted to buy later and taken a careful look at with interest’. This one has a neutral connotation. 

However, the other meaning has a negative one from the third party’s eyes. It means that you intentionally do something to please someone with power or a superior at the workplace, hoping that you will receive a good assessment from them for later. For example, 그들은 사장의 출판 기념회에 참여하여 눈도장을 찍었다. ‘They intentionally attended the ceremonial party for their boss who published a book, hoping that the boss recognized their attendance and would give them a good reward for later like a promotion.’


----------



## vientito

Thank you very much for your info.


----------

